
Volkswagen detects when your tests are being run in a CI server, makes them pass - jupp0r
https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen
======
rurban
Bosch would be a better name. Volkswagen rarely has anything to do with it.
More so Audi, but Bosch produced those SW and devices.

~~~
dolguldur
Do you have sources for this claim?

~~~
rurban
This talk describes the "Acoustic" deactivation function in the Bosch ECU
(SW+HW by Bosch, not VW), which detects the test cycle and stops AdBlue when
it leaves the cycle.

[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2015/Fahrplan/events/7331.htm...](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2015/Fahrplan/events/7331.html)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLZLxzYCarw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLZLxzYCarw)

This acoustic deactivation trick was given to several car makers, which do
make heavy us of it. VW is not even on the top of the list of the affected
engines. But VW has the most money and marketshare, so they went after the
them.

Didn't check the update from this year CCC talk yet.

------
xfs
This is quite misleading. Can you use the Volkswagen trademark like this?

~~~
james_a_craig
It's parody, so it should be fine.

------
yev
Omg, why I have not seen it before! Very useful!

------
stefantalpalaru
Funny, but VW were actually cheating the least of all car manufacturers:
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/sep/30/wide-
ran...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/sep/30/wide-range-of-
cars-emit-more-pollution-in-real-driving-conditions-tests-show)

See also:
[https://www.transportenvironment.org/sites/te/files/2016_09_...](https://www.transportenvironment.org/sites/te/files/2016_09_Dieselgate_report_who_what_how_FINAL_0.pdf)

